# Bad gas evening and morning but no BM :(



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

So last night I've been farting until I went to bed on and on. My belly was feeling very bad, I thought I would have a D morning for sure.So this morning I woke up and my tummy started to hurt big time....I thought this is it....I ran to the bathroom and....nothing...just gas, biggest fart I've ever heard ... lol Then nothing, pain went away.Now I have to go on this trip and I am afraid that if it didn't kick in this morning it would probably come later on when I am probably driving the car







...what should I do?....Damn I hate this! Am not saying it will necessarly be D but even a normal stool comes with urgency, which is the case these days. Anyway, I have nobody to say this too and I am really ashamed to tell my boyfriend. Think all my family is pissed off with me because of this anyway and my mum told me that I am paranoid and complaining all the time







... so I wrote it here.


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

I know how you feel. I get the same. Even if i don't get D i still have to go NOW. And people don't always understand.This advice comes to late for your trip, but maybe try something like rescue remedy. I take that to calm me down. Also, when i'm on my own, i always have some bags and toilet roll, and wear a skirt. So i can go anywhere if i need to. Stops me worrying. Finally. Tell your boyfriend. It's the best thing you'll ever do (assuming its a serious relationship and not just casual). I told my boyfriend, gradually, little bit of info at a time. Now he knows every grisly detail! And he understands. It means that i don't even have to explain anything when i'm having a bad time. We still have moments where he gets frustrated, but i think that thats just human nature. He's never nasty. My parents (when i'm home...i'm 3rd year of uni just now so not living with them) get frustrated with me, but they don't understand as much as Finn (my OH) does.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my boyfriend does know. The relationship is pretty serious....we're about to get married I think he's being very understanding ... it is not that, I just don't want to feel guilty myself for ruining the mornings...or evenings or whatever. Even if he says it's alright and stuff I still feel very guilty I want to be cheerful and entertaining...like I used to be but it is hard with this IBS stuff...it's a full time job! lol


----------

